# Questions about using Computers?



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

I would like to know if any of you are using your computer to save and store and play video. I would like to integrate my computer into my theater system but know little to nothing about what steps to take make this happen. Any help or types would be appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Computers do not make very good HTPC (Home Theater PCs) as the cost generally is far more that just getting the dedicated equipment.
First you need a graphics card that has at the very minimum component or DVI output. 
ATI had the All In Wonder series but since being bought out by AMD have stopped making them. The AIWs were great (I have one) and have PVR capabilities, video capture and built in TV tuner. The output is capable of HDTV and also has great 3D Game playing abilities.
You also need a good 5.1 capable sound card. Creative soundblaster series has several but again cost a fair bit.
What sort of PC do you have as you need a fairly decent one to get solid playback and capture of videos.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

My computer was built for gaming. I will easily meet the minimum requirements. I was mostly thinking of using it to store and play video. I was not dead set on this but I was considering it.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi Scuba.

What kind of video are you wanting to handle? If it's just DVD, it's not that hard. I bought and off-the-shelf Dell with the ATX x600 video card (VGA & DVI, I use the VGA). I bought a sound card with an optical output for $10, and it works fine. 

For BluRay and HD-DVD, there will be other requirements, but those are also do-able. Video bandwidth, while not negligible, isn't really that big of a deal. You'll need storage, but drives are relatively cheap.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

The biggest hurdle I've come across is the player. Your best bets are VLC or MPlayer, however each has its own quirks and you'll have to recalibrate your display accordingly. As for storing the movies, MPlayer at least can rip DVDs to disk.

A lot of HTPC enthusiasts like ATI's player and graphics card support for playback. I haven't tried that myself in a long time, so I can't comment on the quality. But most likely you need to store disk images of your DVDs, so you can mount them and it looks just like a DVD to the player software.

See if you can output the raw digital signal, instead of using your computer's sound card to output analog. IIRC, I was able to do this for Dolby Digital with MPlayer, but DTS wasn't so happy.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Josuah said:


> The biggest hurdle I've come across is the player. Your best bets are VLC or MPlayer


Hmmm, never heard of those players. 



> however each has its own quirks


I've only played with PowerDVD (the one I decided to buy) and TheaterTek. Both work well, but are a little different from each other.



> and you'll have to recalibrate your display accordingly.


Good point about calibration. There's a program out there called PowerStrip that will pretty much allow you to tweak every possible parameter on your video card. It will take some trial and error, but you will be able to properly (for the most part) fill you screen with the computer image.



> As for storing the movies, MPlayer at least can rip DVDs to disk.


Google for DVD Decrypter or DVDGold.



> A lot of HTPC enthusiasts like ATI's player and graphics card support for playback.


Although I have an ATI video card, it will be my last. Actually, I said that before, but it was all Dell offered and I didn't feel like going through the gyrations of finding something else. In the end, it works "OK", but I've had driver problems, and the whole GUI is just kinda goofy. I have had ATI problems at work and on other machines as well. I will not buy another (I know other people have good luck with them; maybe I'm just unlucky or too picky).



> See if you can output the raw digital signal, instead of using your computer's sound card to output analog. IIRC, I was able to do this for Dolby Digital with MPlayer, but DTS wasn't so happy.


Yeah, you definitely want to output raw S/PDIF data to your receiver or preamp. Don't let the sound card to the D/A for you -- there's just no reason for it, and if you want it done right, you'll have to research the sound card to death, and then pay through the nose for it. Just allow your receiver/preamp to do it -- it's what it does best.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

Great, I have never had my computer attached to my AV before so it is all new to me.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Otto said:


> Good point about calibration. There's a program out there called PowerStrip that will pretty much allow you to tweak every possible parameter on your video card. It will take some trial and error, but you will be able to properly (for the most part) fill you screen with the computer image.


I'm not sure you can do everything you need to, because the RGB and YUV color spaces are different. I was referring mostly to readjusting your display's red/green/blue, black level, contrast, etc.



Otto said:


> Google for DVD Decrypter or DVDGold.


For something that's not also the player, I'd recommend Handbrake.


----------

